# Need 40K Space Marine bitz.



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello! I'm looking for a few 40K Space Marine bitz of the following:

3 motorcycles
2 motorcycle rider legs
1 Spacemarine Jump Pack

I'm short these couple of components for what I'm making. I have a fair amount of Space Marines bitz, if you want something specific then please PM me and ill let you know. Also, I have Star Wars and D&D minis from the WotC games if that interest you as well then PM and I'll look and see what I have. There is too much to list. Also, I have some Dark Angels bitz and Blood Angels Death Company bitz too. Plus, I can include pics if need be.


----------

